# Barnsdale Limbs



## sjl (Oct 22, 2005)

I am thinking of getting a set for my 2005 old glory. Has anyone shot these limbs? do they feel any different than factory limbs? Any more accurate? Any Faster? 
Thanks


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

I put them on a 07 allegiance that I built. Speed stayed about the same. Did not really feel any difference. With that said they are one of the best Quality limbs on the market.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Believe me,Dave makes some great limbs.Ive had the pleasure of competing with Dave all last year in the Senior Pro Div. His limbs are a winning combo.


----------



## Sparky360 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have know Dave for many years now. He is a class act. The limbs will be perfect, good looking, and they will be correct for what you want. He knows everythings there is to know about a bow. If you have questions he can and will answer them. He will never forget you if you end up getting limbs from him. He is a great guy.


----------

